
Ask HN: What are some of the products which you buy based on reviews? - vira28
I understand many products are bought these days based on reviews. Curious to know what are some of the top&#x2F;most bought. Thanks.
======
BlameKaneda
\- Computer parts

\- Cameras and lenses

\- Phone cases

I'm always curious to know how a product holds up after a year or two,
especially with more expensive items. A portable battery could have rave
reviews, but if it dies after a year then I'll look elsewhere.

I never read/watch music reviews. If I hear about an artist or song then I'll
listen myself and will be able to tell pretty quickly if I like them or not.

------
riffraff
everything, I always try to research what I'm buying. I would say maybe books
and movies are something I do get on principle without reading the reviews.

